# Exhaust Manifold Cleaned.



## Hôtsuma (Aug 30, 2009)

I've looked around here quite a wee bit trying to find a good way of cleaning my exhaust manifold up, but there wasnt really any solid answers.

I tried polishing it with metal polish etc but nothing really worked. I eventually decided to try some wet and dry paper on it, and it worked wonders.

Cleaned all the crap off it with 1200 grit wet and dry, 600 grit for the really tough bits then went over it some autosol metal polish.

*Before;*



















*After*



















Really happy with how it turned out and glad I know a good way to clean it now. What I really need now is some sort of sealant or protection to apply to it. I am going to give it another going over soon as I will be cleaning up the rest of the engine bay.

Hope this helps some people who fancy doing the same 

James


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

nice job their mate - I know from experience how much hard work went into that. If you find a sealant that can cope with all that heat please let me know. I'd love to have something to pretect the downpipes on my bike.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice work

The Blackfire metal sealant is excellent and just what you need, it works wonders at keep the other end clean (or more easily cleanable)


----------



## tris harris (Sep 13, 2008)

that looks fantastic! great turnaround!


----------



## rodders (Jul 8, 2008)

Looks great, superb job!


----------



## qwertyuiop (Jul 3, 2009)

Wire wool and Auto-sol worked wonders on mi STAINLESS STEEL down pipes (motor bike)
As fer protection I use silicon spray (Halfords own brand) on mi MILD STEEL (motorbike) down pipes.... Juss dont geddit on yer tyres or brakes EVER!


----------



## Hôtsuma (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks for the comments, and thanks for the advice on sealants, I'll have a look around and pick one of them up 

Cheers


----------



## No_Fear (Oct 15, 2009)

nice job,did the result last until today?


----------

